# Conformation for dressage, showjumping or eventing?



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a dressage, showjumping or eventing mount (haven't decided which one yet), and I came across this horse for sale. He's an Australian Stock Horse, which probably isn't the ideal breed, but I can't afford a well-trained warmblood. I don't have a problem with training horses myself, but I was wondering whether his conformation was right for the disciplines I am interested in. To me he definitely looks a little rough - there's something about his face that seems kind of wrong - but I'm not an expert so I thought I might get some more qualified opinions. I can't seem to upload a photo, so here's the link:

http://horsezone.com.au/get_image.php?id=103114


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is sickle-hocked, and back at the knee. I would rule out jumping for a horse with bad front legs. 

Nancy


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The shoulder isn't bad but he is too long backed to make a good dressage horse and he is nearly front heavy in his build..you want a more uphill look from wither to croup for dressage. He might handle up to maybe training level but he would never go beyond that.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Less than ideal placement of the LS joint, maaaybe a little too straight of a leg, high stifle. Good length of back with the wither nicely reaching back, and decent hip. Neck ties in low though. Decent shoulder for jumping.

He'd be ok for lower levels of anything, but he's just not built strongly enough to easily do more.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

He has very little topline, and and almost a ewe necks, this will improve with lots of long and low lungeing.
His head is a little roman nosed, this does not matter, it just doesn't look as refined as an arab, for example.
His rump is a little pointy and needs to be stregthened before attempting decent sized jumps.
He is deep in his girth which leaves a lot of room for a large heart and lungs which is important for an eventer.
He has a nice relaxed eye.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a good Aussie stock horse for any discipline - they are very much an all round type of horse. I know one who is showing successfully and competing successfully at elementary Dressage as a 6 year old. A friend also took one with not wonderful conformation from Novice to competing Med and training PSG within 3 years. He sold for a pretty penny interstate to a young rider. 

This one I would pass on though. The front end isn't as bad as some have made it out to be, but the hind end isn't great. Very much sickle hocked, he will struggle in Dressage at least - I am not knowledgeable on jumping/eventing so will not comment there. 
Hes got quite a good slope to his shoulder, nice strong, good length of back and is built relatively uphill. Due to lack of muscle development in his haunches, it does appear that he is front heavy. I suspect this is due to him being ridden on the forehand as a result of the sicklehocks. 

Keep looking, and certainly don't disregard the aussie stock horses, they're such a great versatile horse!


----------

